# RDA heating up mod



## WorthyJoker (30/9/17)

Hi guys.. 

I'm quite new to vaping (1 month +-).
Picked up a Peerless RDA special edition 2 days ago and I noticed that after a few hits, maybe 4 or 5, the RDA itself gets pretty hot. This in turn heats up my mod. I'm using the Smok T-Priv. Is this cause for concern? I'm vaping at 70watts, 0.25 ohms. My batteries are slighty warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/10/17)

With those values you’ll be pulling 16,73A.... which will lead to some heat generation ( current flow = heat generation etc etc ) so to be honest if it’s not extremely hot you should be fine... but rather take an opinion someone who is more qualified than me haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

Hi, what batteries are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)

Once you are satisfied that you are using the best batteries for your setup, you could try one of these : 







Look up Mooch's blog for all battery info. Essential background info for any vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (1/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi, what batteries are you using?


I'm using Samsung 25r..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

WorthyJoker said:


> I'm using Samsung 25r..


25r’s push out a max of about 18-20a of current as far as my knowledge goes. they shouldn’t be heating up at all according to your coils resistance and wattages, is ur coils not touching something by any chance causing a small short?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (1/10/17)

T Priv = Regulated Mod

Series Box

Vaping at 70W

Resistance is not important

I = P/V
Batteries Fully Charged = 4.2v
Two Bats thus * 2 = 8.4
Nominal = 3.7
Two Bats thus * 2 = 7.4

I=P/V
I = 110/8.4
=8.33 Amps
= 4.16 Amps Drain of each battery

I= P/V
I= 70/7.4
I=9.45 Amps
I = 4.72 Amps Drain of each battery

Samsung 25R CDR = 20 Amps

What wire are you using?
How many wraps?

Hows your build?

If you got a crazy build and you running at 70 Watts to power a crazy build needs more ramp time thus increasing heat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (1/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 108830


Thanks for this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (1/10/17)

Jengz said:


> 25r’s push out a max of about 18-20a of current as far as my knowledge goes. they shouldn’t be heating up at all according to your coils resistance and wattages, is ur coils not touching something by any chance causing a small short?


I've triple checked everything.. Even went to my local vape shop. Spoke to a couple of my buddies as well about it.. it seems fine now.. I dropped from 70 to 60 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (1/10/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> T Priv = Regulated Mod
> 
> Series Box
> 
> ...



Like I stated I'm quite new to vaping so forgive me if I'm not familiar with the terminology. All I know is I bought 10 pre made demon killer coils. Alien coils, kanthal wire. Will attach a pic.. And the resistance with dual coils is 0.15, not 0.25 as I stated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (1/10/17)

Suggest increase watts to about 90W shorter ramp up and see hwo it goes.

Even at 110W you still in a safe zone.

Always remember with a regulated mod user this formula to calculate amp draw
I= P/V

Unregulated Mod:
I=V/R

* Nice coils *

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

When I first got my druga this also happened to me, noticed that my coils were going through the posts and sitting very close to the coil on the other side... started cutting my coils before installing and now it’s perfect. 

As long as you getting a better experience now, all is good and I agree with all the posts above with regards to ramp-up time. 

This is one of the reasons why I use n80 coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

Something else that I noticed on my smok device is that it heats up more than my other device. Think the material that the device is made of plays a role in heat transfer from the rda to the mod. The smok alien shows you the board's temperature not sure if the T-priv has the same function if mine hits 55°C I leave it for a while to cool but takes a while to get there really need to chain vape for it to get that hot.


----------



## WorthyJoker (1/10/17)

Friep said:


> Something else that I noticed on my smok device is that it heats up more than my other device. Think the material that the device is made of plays a role in heat transfer from the rda to the mod. The smok alien shows you the board's temperature not sure if the T-priv has the same function if mine hits 55°C I leave it for a while to cool but takes a while to get there really need to chain vape for it to get that hot.



Unfortunately mine doesn't have that feature, Will play around with it and see if I can find anything. Also, I believe the T Priv's structure is made of zinc alloy if I'm not mistaken. Maybe that has an effect on the heat transfer? All seems fine now, bumped it up to 80 watts and it's all good now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (1/10/17)

WorthyJoker said:


> Unfortunately mine doesn't have that feature, Will play around with it and see if I can find anything. Also, I believe the T Priv's structure is made of zinc alloy if I'm not mistaken. Maybe that has am effect on the beat transfer? All seems fine now, bumped it up to 80 watts and it's all good now



Glad its all good the alien is also zinc alloy the other mod is aluminum. Minikin v2.


----------



## The_Ice (2/10/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> T Priv = Regulated Mod
> 
> Series Box
> 
> ...



Just a small correction, in the case of a series mod, the battery drain will be the same through both cells. So 8.33 A in the first case and 9.45 A in the second case drain on each battery. 
It's still way below your CDR, but please take note, as this will become an issue on hotter builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (2/10/17)

The_Ice said:


> Just a small correction, in the case of a series mod, the battery drain will be the same through both cells. So 8.33 A in the first case and 9.45 A in the second case drain on each battery.
> It's still way below your CDR, but please take note, as this will become an issue on hotter builds.



Ah yes the batteries act as one. Thinking a typing lol lead to that....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Llew (2/10/17)

The peerless has a fairly thin aluminium cap and the coil position seems that it may be close to touching the cap. This could be why the rda cap is heating up so quickly and transferring the heat to the mod. I've used similar kanthal aliens before and they do seem to generate more heat than when I use my go to N80 fused clapton builds. That's a lot of wire with a slow ramp up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (3/10/17)

Llew said:


> The peerless has a fairly thin aluminium cap and the coil position seems that it may be close to touching the cap. This could be why the rda cap is heating up so quickly and transferring the heat to the mod. I've used similar kanthal aliens before and they do seem to generate more heat than when I use my go to N80 fused clapton builds. That's a lot of wire with a slow ramp up...


I know about this issue on the Peerless with regards to the heat build up. I have the special edition though which is stainless steel I believe. I'm only running one coil now and the flavour is amazing! Vaping at 50 watts, temperature is fine all around. Seems like I found the sweet spot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorthyJoker (3/10/17)

Thanks a lot for the tips and advice guys, much appreciated. Vaping can be a bit overwhelming at first but this forum is very helpful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

